# Colour code



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Where can I find the colour code for the bumper of my 2007 Hymer 654


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Patsy E-mail [email protected] very helpful people.

They have a direct line phone no. which should be on the Hymer web site.

Good luck

Alex.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

The colour code should be on the plate usually on the right hand side of an Hymer, It also has the Chassis number on it.

The plate is usually silver with stamped printing and black printing on it.


----------

